# so....



## jampott

was anyone else's knob cold this morning?


----------



## ccc

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan

> was anyone else's knob cold this morning?


Never heard this one before..it is a good joke though!! ;D


----------



## BreTT

> was anyone else's knob cold this morning?


Naaa - I got my burrd to warm it up first! ;D


----------



## TTotal

Mate you should have been up't North with Granny !

Luckily our Granny gave us all summat to keep our knobs from freezing t' hands ! ;D


----------

